# Silosock flyers



## brandtr (Mar 3, 2004)

Does anyone have problems with flyer wing lines breaking in windy conditions and how do you remedy this


----------



## chuck stemig (Jul 23, 2005)

Are you talking about the fiberglass wing spars? If so, a couple of things come to mind. First, the wing spars may become brittle with time and use. Second, using your flyers in very high winds may stress the spars to the point of breaking. I hope this helps.

For my flyers, I carry a couple of spare rods in case this happens.


----------



## brandtr (Mar 3, 2004)

chuck stemig said:


> Are you talking about the fiberglass wing spars? If so, a couple of things come to mind. First, the wing spars may become brittle with time and use. Second, using your flyers in very high winds may stress the spars to the point of breaking. I hope this helps.
> 
> For my flyers, I carry a couple of spare rods in case this happens.


No chuck I'm talking about the fishing line on the back of the wings


----------



## bluegoose18 (Jan 9, 2008)

I just ordered from Silo Socks the 5 pack of flyers snows, I did use some last year in the spring and did not have an issue thus the reason I bought more. 
Question has anyone ordered directly from SIlosock themselves? and if so how long does it normally take to receive the order at the doorstep?


----------



## Drundel (Nov 14, 2010)

brandtr said:


> chuck stemig said:
> 
> 
> > Are you talking about the fiberglass wing spars? If so, a couple of things come to mind. First, the wing spars may become brittle with time and use. Second, using your flyers in very high winds may stress the spars to the point of breaking. I hope this helps.
> ...


Replace with stronger mono.


----------



## mudhunter (Dec 10, 2007)

as Drundel says: get your better mono and resow the flyer wing. If you have older models with no string, you can sew them also. :beer: :beer:


----------



## bwfsh (Feb 12, 2009)

We switched to braided line. Seems to last longer.


----------

